

Ebay's glitch and customer service that lost me as a customer for life - fnayr
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1RocUIgYwdOsbxR30uvJtb3gPB53gF-F9DurisGVoK8o/edit?usp=sharing

======
k3oni
Try and call paypal and ebay at the same time again but this time ask the ebay
CS person if they can approve a reversal fee and tell that to the paypal CS
rep. If they approve it paypal will reverse your payment to Ebay and then once
you receive the funds back you can make another payment to Ebay.

Just an idea.

~~~
fnayr
Oh that's a good idea! I'll try it. Thanks

------
fnayr
OP here. Any suggestions for what to do now much appreciated.

